# My natracuts from forum templates



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I enjoy making natracuts and have decided that I want to post them in this thread as I make them. I prefer the natural grain strength over a boardcut.

I have posted a couple natracuts in the past here and here.

Currently I am trying to make a few from the forum templates. The first one I want to post in this thread is Btoon's Slim Pickin'.

This one is from desert acacia. As I was sanding this one down to shape several worm tracks quickly revealed themselves. I thought it was a lost cause, but decided to try filling the tracks with epoxy. For the size and thickness of this frame I believe it is plenty strong for anything that I will use it for. It is finished with a coat of pure tung oil then a tung oil, beeswax, turpentine mix. (I modified Q's finish paste a little and am happy with the results) I hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I like!


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I like!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real good job! Grain looks great.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That rocks!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful !


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

stunning job!

I really like natural boardcuts as well!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful job on that one. The grain is intense and eye-catching.

Darren


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks great! Most of the slingshots I make are cut from naturals.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Very nice!





PorkChopSling said:


> Nice!





Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> I like!





Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> I like!





S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Real good job! Grain looks great.





quarterinmynose said:


> That rocks!





GHT said:


> Beautiful !





carboncopy said:


> stunning job!
> 
> I really like natural boardcuts as well!





Can-Opener said:


> Nice!





Mister Magpie said:


> Beautiful job on that one. The grain is intense and eye-catching.
> 
> Darren


Guys thank you for the kind words!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> Looks great! Most of the slingshots I make are cut from naturals.


Thank you sir! Naturals provide such a great medium to work with. Also I have to admit it took me a while to learn the difference between mesquite and acacia, the look so similar. I think my chalice is actually acacia.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

WOW!

beautiful! - great work!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Very Beautiful what a great wood you used!!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Great Job!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## purpleslice (Mar 4, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

pretty wood grain


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Look fantastic the grain. Very well done


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Really nice workmanship, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... cool!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

definite keeper.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A wood/grain like this needs only a little bit finish, looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

very nicely made i like the grain and everything

cheers


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

GREAT slingshot!!!!

What an excellent rendition of Btoon's design!!! So SWEET!!

And the finish seems to be the proper one for that kind of wood. Awesome texture!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Here is #2 cut from Tom's Ergo design. Thank you scarface tom.

This one is mesquite finished with tung oil. Thanks for looking, I hope you enjoy.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

that is so cool !

cheers


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice grains!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very beautiful wood  love the colors


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Really nice !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

parnell said:


> Here is #2 cut from Tom's Ergo design. Thank you scarface tom.
> 
> This one is mesquite finished with tung oil. Thanks for looking, I hope you enjoy.
> 
> ...


B E A U T I F U L!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

leon13 said:


> that is so cool !
> 
> cheers


Thanks man!



PorkChopSling said:


> Nice grains!


Thank you kind sir!



Sharker said:


> Very beautiful wood  love the colors


Thank you for the comment!



Mr.Teh said:


> Really nice !





Quercusuber said:


> parnell said:
> 
> 
> > Here is #2 cut from Tom's Ergo design. Thank you scarface tom.
> ...


My friend thank you very much!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice! I love the look of that!

Darren


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Mister Magpie said:


> Very nice! I love the look of that!
> Darren


Thank you for the comment. I should have another up next week if I have time to sand before then.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Great job.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow parnell! Nice looking shooter! Great job on it!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Natracut #3 is Scarface Tom's Ninja-Tac. I looked for a fitting fork several times just to find it in one that I had forgot about. The curve of the one fork is hard to find in nature. This one came from a mesquite root. I tried to capture the grains beauty in the pictures and hope that I did it justice. This one is also finished in tung oil then the tung oil, turpentine, beeswax mix. Scarface Tom thank you for the template.

































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That came out sweet.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job, looks great!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

heck yes!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's spectacular!!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

The shape of the fork was asking to become a nija-tac. Wonderful work.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Holy canoly that's terrific so cool and that from a natural 
man/woman !!! ( to stay PC) I am blown away 
That is really oasome (assimilated ?? autocorrect u are wrong ! Or maybe not I like to be assimilateed with this slingshot 
Cheers and a good week
Cheers


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

These are all awesome, I loved seeing the "before and after" on that last one though. I need to get myself a limb-cutting saw!!

-GB


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

......so so nice this shooter :wub: Mesquite rocks !!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow, that's sweeeeet!

really great job! :bowdown:

But in germany we don't have mesquite :rofl:


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Glad you like my designs, mate. Very nice work!!!


----------



## Twigs (Apr 2, 2014)

I love the look of naturals, nice work!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

These are looking great! Nice work!!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I finally got around to making another template natracut. I present natracut #4 the opfs in whitethorn acacia. Finished with tung oil and beeswax.

DGUI thank you for the template and design.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

My first time seeing this post. They are all looking great.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Those scar face tom designs are really nice


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

My first time seeing this post too!!!!!!! Can't believe I missed this! I love how that Slim Pickin turned out dude, great job  the other designs are very well done as well, you're nailing em' dude!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

They all are fantastic, well done my friend! :wub:


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

absolutely stunning 

-Epic


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I love this! I guess I know what what I'll be doing with a box of forks.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Parnell, that opfs in mesquite is beautiful. I could stare at it for hours.

Darren


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> My first time seeing this post. They are all looking great.


Beanflip thank you for the compliment. I hope to continue to add more in the future. I would love to do your design, but I haven't found a wide enough fork that is sufficiently strong.



Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> Those scar face tom designs are really nice


Thanks man! He has some great designs and I got lucky finding the second fork that would work.



Btoon84 said:


> My first time seeing this post too!!!!!!! Can't believe I missed this! I love how that Slim Pickin turned out dude, great job  the other designs are very well done as well, you're nailing em' dude!


Btoon you made a great design, thanks for sharing it. I think I still need to make another that doesn't have the worm tracks in it. That said I could let that piece of wood go to waste.



rockslinger said:


> They all are fantastic, well done my friend! :wub:


Jim thank you! You helped open my eyes to the different wood species we have around here.



EpicAussie888 said:


> absolutely stunning
> 
> -Epic


Thanks man!



you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I love this! I guess I know what what I'll be doing with a box of forks.


Careful it is addictive! 



Mister Magpie said:


> Parnell, that opfs in mesquite is beautiful. I could stare at it for hours.
> 
> Darren


Thank you kind sir! I really like how the grains came out on this one too.


----------

